# Hymenopus coronatus male/female?



## Lientje (Aug 29, 2007)

Hellow,

I have 3 nymphes of this species.

I don't can make the difference between male or female. 5 or 6 segments at the abdomen is not easy to see.

Mabye anybody can make me sure what sex it is by placing a pic?

thanks


----------



## Lientje (Aug 30, 2007)

Please?


----------



## jarek (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7110


----------



## Lientje (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, this one I have seen. But I find it's more difficult to seen it on this species


----------



## Red (Aug 30, 2007)

hymenopus specimens is easy to see the s3x

females have a green line in her neck

males dont have it.

regards!


----------



## Lientje (Aug 30, 2007)

Of great!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2007)

You should be able to count the segments on them easily. If you can't you may want to wait until they are a bit bigger. The techniques yen posted are a bit confusing to me even.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 30, 2007)

I am sure this link has been posted before but couldn't find it. Here is another way for s.exing orchid mantis nymphs at L2/L3.

http://www.mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htm

Another good pics showing similar method is from a Taiwanese fellow (flying_mantis). It is in chinese but the pics has english words.

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/orchid-mantis/a...p;l=f&amp;fid=6

That's what i use when segments are not fully developed.

edit: how come there is a SPAM word by the end of the link?


----------

